# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  serbian font

## iblix

Hello, i'm looking for a serbian cyrillic font on the internet (a free one would be best). I found some already, but there are always some letters missing!! Sometimes there is no ђ or ћ, sometimes it's the љ and њ missing... Grrr, that's very annoying! 
Can anyone help me? 
I can't even find a font in latin writing that's got all the specific letters... I found one that's got the č and š but no ž nor đ. 
I don't quite understand why that is, but if someone knows some place where i can find that... 
Thank you very much!

----------


## Vlacko

You probably found some Czech font which I suppose doesn't have ž nor đ. About Serbian cyrillic font, unfortunately can't hlp, cause I my fonts find from a friend...

----------


## Stjepan

Czech  does have ž.  I can't explain why a fontset wouldn't have these letters though.   
I just use those which come with Windows.

----------


## chaika

Upgrade to windowz xp and you will have all those characters, because they are in the free windowz unicode fonts. Click start > run, then type charmap and hit enter. You'll be able to type ź ż ž ђ ў and anything else in European languages. Go to Start > Settings > Control Panel > Regional and Language Options and you can set up your keyboard for them too.

----------


## iblix

Thank you very much!   ::

----------


## iblix

Vlako, can you tell me what the quote you use as a signature means?

----------


## Vlacko

> Vlako, can you tell me what the quote you use as a signature means?

 It's Vlacko. My nick is Vlacko.
Of course I can. It means:  *All battles cannot be won. War doesn't win someone who wants to win all battles but one who knows to lose them wisely.*  
It's an extract from a novel *Чизмаши* by *Драгослав Михајловић* , Serbian writer.

----------


## iblix

Thank you and sorry for the mistake in your nick, Vlacko!

----------


## chaika

>Рат не добија онај који 
лучше переводится так 
War is not won by he [OR: the one] who   
>War doesn't win someone who
this is incorrect and makes no sense in English.

----------


## Vlacko

> >Рат не добија онај који 
> лучше переводится так 
> War is not won by he [OR: the one] who   
> >War doesn't win someone who
> this is incorrect and makes no sense in English.

 Thanks chaika. Any constructive critic is welcome!

----------


## Remyisme

you can find the Azubuka here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_language

----------


## SerbianGirl

Hello peeps  ::

----------

